# Plan de convivencia escolar



## Gabino

Buen día a todos/as.
¿Puedo usar coexistence como traducción de convivencia en el sentido de vivir en una comunidad educativa con paz y tranquilidad?
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Senordineroman

Coloque más contexto.


----------



## Gabino

Son tres premisas de donde trabajo: Coeducación, Convivencia y Mejoramiento humano.

De paso si me echan una manito con el último también les agradezco.


----------



## jivemu

"Mejoramiento humano"... ufff suena fatal, parece un experimento genético...


----------



## Gabino

Jajaja, en realidad lo que queremos decir es mejoramiento de la persona en su integralidad. Nada con la genética.


----------



## jivemu

No creo que haga falta. Mi propuesta:

Human improvement.

 Pero me sigue sonando mal (el original)...


----------



## Gabino

Gracias. Y no es por demeritar tu trabajo jivemu  , pero me gustaría que un nativo me diera su opinión.


----------



## Senordineroman

Gabino:
Entiendo su pregunta de "life together".  'Convivencia" es una palabra que no tiene un homólogo muy preciso en inglés.  Dado el contexto, yo le ofrezco una gama de posibilidades:

1.  (Healthy) interaction
2.  (Harmonious) fellowship
3.  Oneness

A lo mejor "fellowship" es lo que transmite el mejor significado. 

¿Más opiniones de mis "paisa"s americanos allí?


----------



## juramaca

CONTEXTO, por favorcito.


----------



## Gabino

Pues como dije anteriormente, son tres aspectos en los que se enfoca el colegio donde trabajo.

Gracias por la colaboración. Sigo recibiendo opciones para "mejoramiento humano".


----------



## pattyredd

This could be a reach, but how about "Social Improvement"?


----------



## Senordineroman

Yes, "social improvement" is a good suggestion for "mejoramiento humano".  But todavia no hemos solucionado lo de "conviviencia".


----------



## turi

Hello the world out there!!
Could you please give me a hand with this two words:

Here's the context:  
Plan de mejora de convivencia escolar, con incremento de la seguridad en entorno de colegios.......

My try:
Improvement plan of school coexistence, with an increase of the security in the schools' surroundings.....

Porfaplease, una manita, gracias


----------



## davidrossiii

That's a pretty accurate translation.


----------



## turi

Thank you very much, davidross¡¡¡, Boosted my ego!!, I guess I'll have to use my own if there's nobody else...


----------



## Moritzchen

Tú sabes que lo mejor para traducir de una lengua a la otra lo mejor es dar vuelta a todo
School Coexistence Improvement Plan.


----------



## turi

God, you've deflated me, but you're right, and I appreciate it very much indeed!!
¡¡Muchas gracias!!


----------



## fenixpollo

Nunca he escuchado de un "coexistence plan".  Yo optaría por _coordination plan_.

Saludos.


----------



## turi

Es un plan para la coexistencia entre los alumnos, no puede ser coordination.


----------



## fenixpollo

Yo pensé que se trataba de colaboración entre escuelas, porque "coexistence plan" sugiere, para mí, paz y colaboración entre entes u organizaciones -- no entre personas.

¿Cuál es el propósito del plan de convivencia escolar, y/o qué quiere decir esa frase?


----------



## turi

Te doy todo lo que tengo sobre este subj.:

Plan de mejora de convivencia escolar, con incremento de la seguridad en el entorno de los colegios.

Si fenixpollo, creo que tienes razón.Muchas gracias, creo que hoy se me va a doblar la espalda de tantos thankyous!!! hasta pronto.


----------



## ilaló

Si el plan trata de la coexistencia entre los alumnos (y los profesores también, me imagino), tal vez serviría: School Environment Improvement Plan.
Sobre "con incremento de la seguridad _en entorno_ de colegios", creo que la frase tendría que ser "en el entorno de los colegios" o "en torno de colegios". Entiendo que no te toca cambiar el texto original, pero puede contener un error. 

En el segundo caso ("en torno de"), la traducción podría ser "School Environment Improvement Plan, with increased security surrounding the schools".
¿Qué sigue después de "de colegios"?
Suerte.


----------



## turi

..., no solo a las horas de entrada y salida para regular el tráfico.


----------



## ilaló

Hola turissa, 

Acabo de darme cuenta que ya le habías dicho a fenixpollo que la frase era "en el entorno de los colegios". Basado en eso, y en el final de la oración, creo que estaba bien "in the schools' surroundings".  ¿Tal vez "with increased security in the schools' surroundings?


----------



## turi

Mil perdones por no haberte dado las gracias ilaló!!. En ese momento estaba hasta las cejas de trabajo y se me pasó. Espero que ahora dejes de decir maldades de "ese desagradecido turissa". Otra vez, gracias, turissa.


----------



## ilaló

No te preocupes, turissa - no se me cruzó eso por la cabeza! pero gracias por las gracias y fue un gusto.  ¡Saludos!


----------



## socialplayer

ChrisCashman said:


> Gabino,
> 
> Entiendo su pregunta de "life together".  'Convivencia" es una palabra que no tiene un homologo muy preciso en ing.  Dado el contexto, yo te ofrezco una gama de posibilidades:
> 
> 1.  (Healthy) interaction
> 2.  (Harmonious) fellowship
> 3.  Oneness
> 
> A lo mejor "fellowship" es lo que transmite el mejor significado.
> 
> Mas opiniones de mis "paisa"s americanos alli?



Yo también estuve buscando la traducción de convivencia, para el contexto "El modelo de la ciudad limita la convivencia". 
Creo que en general la mejor traducción para múltiples contextos sería: Human interaction.


----------



## GIOVASKY

Lo que quieres decir es convivencia en un colegio de estudiantes que siga reglas etc eso se dice living together , y manual de convivencia se dice living together manual , comite de convivencia living together committee.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

School Environment Improvement Plan (Post #24) podría ser planes para mejorar los alrededores del colegio, hacer jardines, mejorar la seguridad, etc. No se entiende que se refiere a la convivencia en la comunidad educativa. Me gusta la sugerencia de Giovasky 'living together'.


----------



## Odri

¿Se traduciría entonces el_ Plan de Convivencia Escolar_ como *Living together Plan/Program*?
¿Qué opinais sobre "School life Plan"?
Entonces ¿no podría usarse la palabra Coexistence?
Gracias.


----------



## fenixpollo

Unos comentarios:


Odri said:


> ¿Se traduciría entonces el_ Plan de Convivencia Escolar_ como *Living together Plan/Program*? Lo de "living together" se puede entender como "vivir en la misma casa" y por eso puede haber confusión. Aunque Giovasky sugiere que se utiliza en alguna escuela, supongo que en Canadá donde parece que vive Giovasky.
> ¿Qué opinais sobre "School life Plan"? Es un poco vago y no queda claro cuál es la meta del plan.
> Entonces ¿no podría usarse la palabra Coexistence? No para describir las relaciones entre individuos, en mi opinión. Y aunque se pudiera aplicar, la mera coexistencia me sugiere el concepto de aguantarse, no de convivir.
> Gracias.


Parece que la frase "plan de convivencia escolar" se sobreentiende entre los hispanohablantes en este hilo, porque nadie ha explicado qué es exactamente. Me imagino que el plan es para ayudar a los maestros y a los administradores llevar a cabo actividades para que no hayan desacuerdos ni malas vibras entre los estudiantes, pero la verdad no sé qué tipo de actividades podrían aparecer en el plan ni si entiendo bien el alcance de este tipo de plan. No sé si hay un concepto equivalente en las escuelas en mi región.


----------



## dalv

fenixpollo said:


> Unos comentarios:
> 
> Parece que la frase "plan de convivencia escolar" se sobreentiende entre los hispanohablantes en este hilo, porque nadie ha explicado qué es exactamente. Me imagino que el plan es para ayudar a los maestros y a los administradores llevar a cabo actividades para que no haya desacuerdos y malas vibras entre los estudiantes, pero la verdad no sé qué tipo de actividades podrían aparecer en el plan ni si entiendo bien el alcance de este tipo de plan. No sé si hay un concepto equivalente en las escuelas en mi región.


I agree with fenixpollo, por el momento se me ocurre tal vez algo con "school relationships/environment/interactions" Living Together Plan no me suena del todo bien, pero tal vez alguien mas opine diferente


----------



## Odri

fenixpollo said:


> Unos comentarios:
> 
> Parece que la frase "plan de convivencia escolar" se sobreentiende entre los hispanohablantes en este hilo, porque nadie ha explicado qué es exactamente. Me imagino que el plan es para ayudar a los maestros y a los administradores llevar a cabo actividades para que no haya desacuerdos y malas vibras entre los estudiantes, pero la verdad no sé qué tipo de actividades podrían aparecer en el plan ni si entiendo bien el alcance de este tipo de plan. No sé si hay un concepto equivalente en las escuelas en mi región.


 Sí, fenixpollo, ¡has dado en el blanco! Es un " plan es para ayudar a los maestros y a los administradores llevar a cabo actividades para que no haya desacuerdos y malas vibras entre los estudiantes". Y también entre los estudiantes y los profesores, o cualquier trabajador de un colegio.


----------



## StratotakU

According to the Chilean government, "convivencia escolar" is "peaceful coexistence in schools". There is a campaign with the title
*“Convivencia escolar” (Peaceful Coexistence in Schools) campaign"*

and it reads,

*"What is peaceful coexistence in schools?*
Coexistence is the capacity of individuals to live with others with mutual respect and solidarity. This implies a recognition of and respect for diversity, a capacity to understand others, to value and accept each other’s differences and points of view.

Coexistence is a process: it is taught, and learnt. Peaceful coexistence in schools, therefore, is the particular relationship developed in the school environment between various members of the educational community: students, teachers, principals, teaching assistants, parents and guardians, and donors."


----------



## michelmontescuba

As for "convivencia" I would say, (harmony/tolerance)


----------



## Dsea1671

Hi everyone! 
I've just been reading your suggestions for a translation of "Plan de Convivencia", a document schools have in Spain with all the rules and regulations with regards to behaviour and interaction between students, teachers and all members of the school community. 
My try is "Positive Interaction Plan". I'd love to hear your opinions!
Thanks.


----------

